# Free Flex-Fletch Flash vanes Page working



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

SWEEEET!!! Love FF vanes!!! No better IMO... Thanks Dan G!!!:darkbeer:

Cheers
Tim


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

I look forward to trying your product 


Thank you for this great oppurtunity


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

cant wait to try my new vanes....got some shafts waiting too


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Got mine order in thanks.

Question though, where can I find some more specs as to height and weights?


----------



## bowkid64 (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome, cant wait to try them out. Looking forward to everyones thoughts after testing them out.


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## pandy175 (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't wait to try them and thanks.:teeth:


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

worked this time, thanks! Cant wait to give em a shot and see how they compare with blazers


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Cant wait to try them.Thanks alot


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I just happen to have 4 shafts needing to be "dressed out". I will put them thru a biscuit and see how they compare to Blazers.


----------



## Brainer (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks for the offer!

I too have some bare shafts ready for fletch testing.

Can't wait to try them.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks and I can't wait to try out your new product.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks Daniel!!!
FLEX FLETCH is THE vane if you want durability, accuracy and consistency. Can't wait to try the Flash


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Got mine in. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Can't wait to try these out! Thanks


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks, cant wait to try them....


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the offer! Look forward to trying them out.


----------



## lakota234 (Jul 17, 2006)

Can't wait to give them a try! Thanks,Chuck


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the oppurtunity to try your product :darkbeer:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Love my 187's and can't wait to try the flash. Thanks.:thumbs_up


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Flash*

:thumbs_upI will definatly give them a good try on some new victory VForce arrows that I just bought to shoot field and hunter with. Was going to use Blazers but I had shot Flex Fletch until the Blazers came out. I still only use Flex Bond glue for all my fletching, Best on the market.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

oabp said:


> Got mine order in thanks.
> 
> Question though, where can I find some more specs as to height and weights?


I saw this right now...:wink:



> The "Flash" is our newest vane. It's slightly over 2" in length and nearly 1/2 inch in height. We created this vane as a result of numerous requests for a higher profile shorter vane. Introduced this past week at the 2007 ATA show, the "Flash" met with high acclaim. The "Flash" weighs in at a mere 4.8 grains. The "Flash" will be available in all Flex-Fletch colors.


Thanks in advance for the vanes, DG. :thumb:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You da man.

I still have my 4" vanes from last year. They have never torn or came off, unlike some others I have put on. The color is still bright also and the material is very nice.

I wish my local shop stocked them.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

ya ik it seems as though blazers are trying to take over the world ..is there a new sheriff in town?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey Dan,

if you can send me enough, I can put them on all my arrows and show them to everyone I see.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks for the vanes how long until they will start shipping anyone know


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*Flex-fletch specs page*



CA_Rcher12 said:


> I saw this right now...:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for the vanes, DG. :thumb:


Here is the specs page
http://www.flexfletch.com/vane.htm


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*Shipping*



archerykid12 said:


> thanks for the vanes how long until they will start shipping anyone know


We have begun shipping them out. We are treating this as a hurry up situation, but please be patient, we will do our best to get them in the mail in a timely manner.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Got my Flash from LAS today....

They look great another GREAT VANE from the best vane company out there. :thumb:

For those of you that have clearance issues with Blazers (and other issues)......this is the vane for you.:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Man,

that was fast! 

I just got them in the mail today.

Thanks Dan! :thumb:


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*FLASH vanes*

I just put my FREE vane order in last night and they dident come in the mail today....WHATS THE HOLD UP....Just kidden Dan.

I look forward to trying these vanes, who knows the blazers might just get sripped off.


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Well, I have not gotten the free ones yet, but I am anxiously waiting. I do have some 175's on my 3D arrows. They have been on for 2 years and look like brand new. These vanes ROCK. There is not a tougher vane, period.

macatac


----------



## matty (Sep 11, 2002)

Got mine today fletched them on my pse carbons,they fly better than with 4" bohnings and seem to stick better too!!


----------



## BOOTOXEN (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm not a sponsor, IMO there is no better vane. A local shop stocks 'em. I currently use 3". Love the variety, and can't wait to try these (local guy does have the flash)





Brown Hornet said:


> Got my Flash from LAS today....
> 
> They look great another GREAT VANE from the best vane company out there. :thumb:
> 
> For those of you that have clearance issues with Blazers (and other issues)......this is the vane for you.:wink:


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

didnt get mine when did you order yours?


----------



## matty (Sep 11, 2002)

about 2 weeks ago a couple pf my buddys ordered some and havent got them yet


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

I haven't recieved any sort of confirmation of an initial order/inquiry yet either, Daniel must've got super busy after posting the offer!


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*Free*

This will teach Dan to come to AT and start talking FREE hunting stuff to us hunters.....LOL


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

I still haven't received mine yet either. Are some of you still waiting?


----------



## matty (Sep 11, 2002)

they are probably swamped but they are worth the wait for sure


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

i am waiting and as far as i know my grandpa didn get his


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

Been a few weeks....nothing yet!


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

nothing here yet either


----------



## Stangbeater (Nov 23, 2005)

I also never got mine. So I broke down and bought some of the old stand bys.


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

I just got mine today, I can't wait to try them. Thanks again Daniel


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I got mine today. They look great. Can't wait to try them. Thanks to 
Daniel for giving us the free trial package to try. Lots of expense for a small company.


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

I got mine today too, thanks for letting us try before we buy!


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

they look good thanks alot


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

nothing yet


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine came in and the Friday the 19th.
Based on physical comparison I'll switch, but gotta get some setup fo sho.


----------



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

*Shipping fast and furious...*

Hello everyone, Just to let you know we are sending the Flash out as fast as we can. Hang in there. 
By the way, we have received a few reviews already and I will be posting them as they come in. Don't forget to post your review after trying them.
Daniel

(Here is a testimonial from someone using them this past year.
"The Flash vanes are great! I replaced my Blazers on Fatboy 400's and my groups tightened up. Also they didn't curl like the Blazers and havent faded in the Arizona sun. Great product!")


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll be testing them in a whisker buscuit soon.


----------



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Mine came in as well and i can't wait to try them. They look great.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

Could everyone post pictures of there vanes and the colors once they get them on? Its really hard to tell the color of the vanes on the website. I think it would be cool if the website have pictures of different arrow setups.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Jeff Cannon said:


> Could everyone post pictures of there vanes and the colors once they get them on? Its really hard to tell the color of the vanes on the website. I think it would be cool if the website have pictures of different arrow setups.


I agree.

Vapor Trail has an interactive program that lets you pick the colors and it shows you what it would look like.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

still waiting on mine


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*Flash Vanes*

Not in any hurry, its hunting season now and I'm all armed with Blazers for now, just wondering how long you guys have waited to get yours?

I would say its been close to 3 weeks since I filled out the form.


----------



## Jeff Cannon (Feb 3, 2006)

It did take a few weeks but can't complain much when they are FREE!!

They are worth the wait. By FAR the best quality I have seen.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

dang just checked the mail didnt get them today maybe tommorrow


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

I ordered some but I have not seen them. I ordered a few weeks ago??????


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Nothing here yet either. I turned in my request the first day they made it available, wonder if it got lost in the server issues they were having.

macatac


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

muzzy125acc said:


> I ordered some but I have not seen them. I ordered a few weeks ago??????


same boat as you.:wink:


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

I shot them this fall 3 fletch left helical with 85 grain ST's and the were great out to 60 yards at 297fps...I switched to 100 grain silver flames and they were still fine, just not quite as tight as the ST's. I now have four fletched them and the silver flames were tight out to 60 yards...


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

stilll waiting hope i get them soon


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

Patience grasshopers. I got mine and they look awesome. Wil be trying them out next week!!


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Got them.Fletched a couple arrows but havent had time to shoot them yet.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Flex Fletch Vanes*

Thanks, for the chance to try your new vanes.


----------



## drop_tyne (Apr 23, 2007)

Got mine and look forward to giving them a try. They do look good.


----------



## Stangbeater (Nov 23, 2005)

Stangbeater said:


> I also never got mine. So I broke down and bought some of the old stand bys.


I got mine in the mail yesterday. They look great. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

tsilvers said:


> SWEEEET!!! Love FF vanes!!! No better IMO... Thanks Dan G!!!:darkbeer:
> 
> Cheers
> Tim


You better get some to help you out tsilvers you need all the help you can get!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

still waiting patiently for mine


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

how many have got theres i am still waiting


----------



## Full metal jack (Oct 29, 2006)

Not to worry archerykid, I'm still waiting on mine and have arrows waiting as well.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im not worried i was jw who got theres yet


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

I look forward to trying these vanex and comparing them against blazers


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Got my pack while browsing AT right now. Thanks, Paul. I'll fletch them up and try them out ASAP.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Got mine today. They look pretty darn good and can't wait to try them out. Thanks.:set1_applaud:


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*flash*

Got mine today and am in the process of fletching some Voctory V Force 400's right now. Gotta go need to put another vane on.


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

got mine last week,so did a guy I hunt with....These look good and shoot great :darkbeer:

Flash on right (White and Orange ) Predator on left (black and orange )


----------



## Darien Outdoors (Dec 31, 2004)

*Flash Vanes*

Hey ICOM:

Lets start a glue thread on these vanes like the Bl_ze_s, dident want to get people started on a (NOT ANOTHER BLAZER BONDING THREAD)....:wink:

All jokeing aside, ICOM what glue were you useing for these Flash vanes?

Thanks,

Still awaiting my free samples....


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

I use the flex fletch glue, the original gel type. I also clear the shaft or wraps with 99% iso alcohol, and the base of the vanes as well. Once it is all nice and clean I have had no issues with them sticking. I also shoot a full left helical and they shoot great.....


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

I use loc-tite gel on just about everything..I've shot them out of my Z-32 through a Whisker Biscuit alot since I fletched 'em up,I like 'em :thumbs_up


----------



## lakota234 (Jul 17, 2006)

I really like these,they flew great for me.I will be getting some more!


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Flash*

Have been shooting them indoors and they fly great. Thanks again.


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

I have not fletched up my Flash vanes yet, but I can tell you I have had great success with gluing Flex Fletch. I use Fletch Tite Platinum. Clean the vane with Acetone, just like the webpage says. Make sure the shaft is clean too. I have not lost a single vane. I have had my 175's glued to my 3D arrows for 2.5 seasons, all still have vanes. They take a pounding. Great vanes.

macatac


----------

